# Interior House Painters in Clinton NC



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are a few shots of some rooms we painted for a client in Clinton NC. This one was a challenge, and require a ton of prep. Removing the failing latex that was applied over an oil enamel without a primer. 

PM 200 low voc eggshell and Advance Gloss


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That advance Hi gloss sure looks great. I have not used that yet, only the semi gloss. Freaking love this paint and is my goto interior trim paint.

Nice looking work bud.

Pat


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Lookin good, 

Do you spray the panes, doors tommy? brush casings, crown, base?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Lookin good,
> 
> Do you spray the panes, doors tommy? brush casings, crown, base?


Yes I pulled the doors and sprayed them as well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> That advance Hi gloss sure looks great. I have not used that yet, only the semi gloss. Freaking love this paint and is my goto interior trim paint.
> 
> Nice looking work bud.
> 
> Pat


How long does it take to dry?

Recoat time?

Looks good.

Gloss is a bit more shiney for my taste but you made it look good.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

To dry 1-4 hrs. To recoat specs say 18 hrs. 

Here are a few more pics of what we were dealing with. At least the latex came of easily. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/DonTPutLatexOverOil?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice looking work


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks good as always.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> To dry 1-4 hrs. To recoat specs say 18 hrs.
> 
> Here are a few more pics of what we were dealing with. At least the latex came of easily.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/DonTPutLatexOverOil?authuser=0&feat=directlink



Can you get one coat coverage with brushing over most off white surfaces?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Can you get one coat coverage with brushing over most off white surfaces?


If you are asking if one coat will look and feel like two then no it won't.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> If you are asking if one coat will look and feel like two then no it won't.


It seems like a great paint but I don't like the sound of 18 recoat times.


----------

